# Pastel Portrait



## Donni

I am new to this site. I am trying to do pastel art piece of a niece's baby. I really need some honest feedback on what I have done. My son says it looks flat, no dimension. I thought I was finished with it but his comments make me not want to let my niece see it. Any suggestions/comments would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## corydulos

Hello Donni and welcome to Artist Forum!

Your son has a good eye, especially since *you did a beautiful job furnishing your grandnephew's arms with depth*, while his face lacks such attention.


----------



## Donni

Thank you Corydulos for responding to my post. 
So, is it that I need more shading on and around the face?
I have looked at this so much, even putting it away and coming back several weeks later, but I seem to be at a lose as to what to do.


----------



## corydulos

Donni said:


> Thank you Corydulos for responding to my post.
> So, is it that I need more shading on and around the face?
> I have looked at this so much, even putting it away and coming back several weeks later, but I seem to be at a lose as to what to do.


IMHO (in my humble opinion) Yes, I'd suggest some shading _and highlighting_, but again only to match what you already accomplished with the arms. Conersely, had the arms been rendered without such dimension, then I'd call it a wrap.


----------



## Donni

Thanks so much for the feedback. I am going to have a go at it and see what happens.


----------



## chanda95

Really nice. I do agree that the face needs depth which would mean a combo of shading and highlighting. Even something as simple as highlighting a cheek will make things pop a little more. 

It's a sweet sweet portrait.


----------



## Donni

Thank you so much for the feedback. I am currently working on trying to bring depth into face area. I am a 'learn on your own' artist so sometimes things do not as easy for me. I will post an updated photo when I finish the corrections. I really appreciate all the feedback. It is a help.


----------



## ncartco

very good painting...Cute baby


----------



## Donni

Thanks so much! I am currently working on it to bring more dimension into it.


----------



## nullnaught

Good job.


----------



## MegansBeadedDesigns

Would love to see it when you've made the changes. Very adorable image.


----------



## Loris

Donni said:


> I am new to this site. I am trying to do pastel art piece of a niece's baby. I really need some honest feedback on what I have done. My son says it looks flat, no dimension. I thought I was finished with it but his comments make me not want to let my niece see it. Any suggestions/comments would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Hi danni, if you want watch this link and see how I did the lights and shadows in this portrait of Anne Hathaway using colored pastel, if you want you can write to me for any question.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVQzP1YCwCI


----------

